# city of Europe and British shoppers



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Went to Calais for shopping yesterday and I have concluded the following flames:

City of Europe has only one toilet area...very annoying when you are at the other end and you need to piss.

Access to the lower parking area is restricted and mainly has only steps, so trying to get your shopping trolley to the lower level is not possible, but I had to drive my car up to load it and it was pissing down.

And of course the alcoholic British people (you know they are british from the amount of beer they load in their trolleys). The guy on the checkout in Carrefour in front of me had about 20 cases of beer! It is like the end of the world is coming and they want to drink their livers to death!  For the record I spent 230 euros on Carrefour and only got two bottles of wine, as I am not your average British alcoholic! 

And finally as they come back from the tunnel and they are all so loaded, they never adjust their lights and they blind you.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah the bogs at ce annoy me too. You spent â‚¬230 on two bottles of wine? That's expensive wine.
I usually buy a few crates of kronenbourg, about a dozen bottles of wine, and a whole wad of belgian beer. Then fill up the trolley with frozen seafood, which is so much cheaper there than here. Sometimes get some fresh stuff too.
There are other supermarkets in calais though, and Boulogne's not too far.
If you go on a sunday there aren't any crowds at all. That's cos fuck all's open on a sunday in france. And monday.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

â‚¬230 on food of course! 

I bought huge amounts of Swiss Emental and other cheese (about 4 kgs in total) as well as lot of different types of ham (4 kgs again).

Bying things like diswasher tablets and washing powder and chocolate, bread, cakes etc.

My wife is so happy that I don't spend money on alcohol.

The TT boot was full and had to put the lovely cake on the back seat! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

And of course the alcoholic British people (you know they are british from the amount of beer they load in their trolleys).

thats a bit of a stereo type what about them greeks in white tights and skirts and thats just the blokes


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And of course the alcoholic British people (you know they are british from the amount of beer they load in their trolleys).
> 
> thats a bit of a stereo type what about them greeks in white tights and skirts and thats just the blokes


You never see a French person loading up to trolleys with alcohol...they are sensible people and their livers last longer than the average English ones! 

I can assure you I didn't see any men at all with tights and skirts...so no Greeks where present apart from me! ;D And I was dressed, not to impress but to blend in the crowds!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> You never see a French person loading up to trolleys with alcohol...they are sensible people and their livers last longer than the average English ones! Â
> 
> I can assure you I didn't see any men at all with tights and skirts...so no Greeks where present apart from me! Â ;D And I was dressed, not to impress but to blend in the crowds! Â


shell suit and nick trainers then


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You never see a French person loading up to trolleys with alcohol...they are sensible people and their livers last longer than the average English ones! Â


That's possibly because they have it on their doorsteps and also tend to shop daily.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

V how much did it cost you to go across?

I was thinking of doing a run to stock up before Xmas [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> V how much did it cost you to go across?
> 
> I was thinking of doing a run to stock up before Xmas Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


Booked online and paid Â£36 as a point plus customer. Otherwise it is Â£40 for the day trip.

If you travel with P&O stena line, they have a special price on their site for Â£10 for the day, but if you add a passenger then you pay Â£25. So you can go for cheaper, but it takes more time travelling.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> That's possibly because they have it on their doorsteps and also tend to shop daily.


Fuck off...this is the flame room and sensible answers cannot and will not be tolerated! ** pay back time** ;D ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck off...this is the flame room and sensible answers cannot and will not be tolerated! ** pay back time** ;D ;D


Well it was a fucking stupid comment. It's like saying you never see spanish people desperately trying to get a suntan within a week. The whole point of going for a day trip is to cram in as much of the things which are expensive here, and booze and **** are top of the list. If you were going to france to enjoy the country and the culture you wouldn't go to citÃ© bloody europe would you?
Fair enough, there's plenty of other stuff there but you're not going to go there just to buy a box of eggs just cos eggs are 5p cheaper in France are you? Eh? Are you? No. You're not. You should have bought some booze, you daft bastard.

So did you nick any bog roll from the train?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was replying to gary as he didn't like a sensible comment that I made before in the flame thread that was very reasonable! 

I didn't just go to Calais for shopping in this place, but had other business too.

I would much rather fill the TT with food than alcohol. You can't live without food, but you can without alcohol. I only drink very socially when I am going out with friends and hardly ever at home. In fact I have never managed more than one pint without having food together. 

It is funny you mention the toilet paper. I was going to take a piece, so I could picture it and post it here, but forgot it at the end. ;D

I am going again in one month as I am going to Germany for Christmas by TT. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My trip to Calais took me longer as it was busy and I averaged 35mpg. But on the way back the TT was full with food and I was driving a LOT more faster...so only averaged 29.3mpg.

But the cheap 98 RON fuel t 99 cents paid back for the increased fuel consumption.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick : English people are not all alcoholics :-/. That is a bit of a narrow minded way of thinking. The british do this because they don't want to keep going back and forwards to France and shelling out the expense of travelling hence why they load up their trolleys and do the one big trip. 
Booze is very cheap as you know along with many other items you can get and also with christmas on the way more and more people will be going over there to get their christmas drinkies and food hence why they stock right up.

Also French people have the priviliage we don't. Their supermarkets are a hell of a lot bigger and cheaper. And I am so jealous because I really do adore french bread, crossants and their pattiseries  and you didn't bring me any home :'( 

You also say you bought huge amounts of Swiss Emental and other cheese (about 4 kgs in total) as well as lot of different types of ham (4 kgs again).

Are you going to be able to eat all this in such a short time span date as this is fresh perishable food rather than alcohol which can be kept for months and months ;D. I think your going to get fat and you should share all this with us lot  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> And of course the alcoholic British people (you know they are british from the amount of beer they load in their trolleys). The guy on the checkout in Carrefour in front of me had about 20 cases of beer! It is like the end of the world is coming and they want to drink their livers to death!  For the record I spent 230 euros on Carrefour and only got two bottles of wine, as I am not your average British alcoholic! Â
> 
> And finally as they come back from the tunnel and they are all so loaded, they never adjust their lights and they blind you. Â


What a pile of racist bollocks. How the fuck can you say this?

Then to top if off you moan about being blinded by headlights. Don't you remember the thread where most people said they adjusted their headlights for driving on the continent and you said you didn't.

You simply have no credibility and change your views and opinions to suit yourself.

Fuck off twat.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck off...this is the flame room and sensible answers cannot and will not be tolerated! ** pay back time** Â ;D ;D


Touche. Arse wipe. 

(that's a bit of French; and a little apt English euphemism - which is in turn derived from ancient Greek.)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

This forum is going downhill again 

But i like it  ;D

Me thinks V should stick to the only topic he's an expert in, obscure sexual acts & ramming household appliances & assorted foodstuffs up his arse.

Nearly forgot, also now an expert in butt wipes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's put Vlastan on a cross time : ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D or shall we [smiley=behead.gif] him


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Let me know when you are next visiting Calais, so that I can avoid a potential head on crash with someone going the wrong way around a roundabout Â : But Vlastan, tell us - did you adjust your headlamps this time?

"Driving on the other side of the road - don't bother" was a classic thread Â ;D

PS - I Always use Eurotunnel, because I always ended up spending money on the ferry because it takes longer to cross, and there are shops on it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why bother adjusting them for just one visit and one journey which would be on the way home when it is dark and also when your only going as far as Calais from the shuttle? :-/. After all you could walk it ;D. However we did adjust ours when we went on holiday over in France but this was for nearly 3 weeks anyway


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Why bother adjusting them for just one visit and one journey which would be on the way home when it is dark and also when your only going as far as Calais from the shuttle?


This has been covered before, on here abi Â 

It's illegal, dangerous, and disrespectful to other road users. It only takes 5 minutes to do.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> It's illegal, dangerous, and disrespectful to other road users. It only takes 5 minutes to do.


Damn I can't score points for crashing into the french then .

Seriously though I leave the adjustments to my hubby though as he is the car expert and french shopping expert too .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think I will take my push bike next time . That way I can carry my french bread on the basket on the front with my onions round my neck and a bottle of nice red bordeux on the other hand guzzling down my throat ;D... *Hickety hick*... *burp*  . Oh yeah and me toilet paper trailing off the rear with a chasing puppy tailing me LOL


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What a pile of racist bollocks. How the fuck can you say this?
> 
> Then to top if off you moan about being blinded by headlights. Don't you remember the thread where most people said they adjusted their headlights for driving on the continent and you said you didn't.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood me! I was complaining about the headlamps in the UK not the french side. I meant when they were all coming off the M20 carrying 500 kgs of beer the lamps had to be lowered as they were pointing high up.

It is also well known that British people go to France to buy alcohol. So I don't see any racist remarks, but I was pointing the facts.

I didn't change my views at all, and I should expect your apology for your abusive behaviour. Don't forget this forum doesn't tolerate personal attacks. So first of all learn English properly, before you behave like this.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> This has been covered before, on here abi Â
> 
> It's illegal, dangerous, and disrespectful to other road users. It only takes 5 minutes to do.


And because it was covered before, we do not discuss it again here!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As normal you miss the point.

[1] You complain about people not adjusting their headlights when you don't bother yourself. i.e. you're a hypocrit.

[2] If you don't see any racist comments, despite me quoting the offending comments, then you're a bigger twat then I previously thought.

[3] Regardless of any rules on any forum, if someone is making these sort of remarks I will state that it is wrong. You can't say crap like that and then hide behind the "this forum doesn't tolerate personal attacks. "

[4]


> So first of all learn English properly, before you behave like this.


I can't see anything wrong with my English.

[5]


> And because it was covered before, we do not discuss it again here!


Another easy get out comment. You really have no credibility at all.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

State whatever you like...it is a free place. But personal attacks calling people "twats" directly is not accepted nor is tolerated.

Would you call me like this when you meet me next?

Swearing in the forum doesn't do any good to your credibility Paul. But being able to argue your point in a professional matter does.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I actually think calling a racist "a twat" is letting them off lightly. Perhaps my use of language (which you have probably noticed is very rare) gives you some idea of the degree of my feelings about your post.

Of course I'd say it to your face. I thought you knew me enough by now to know that I don't do things behind peoples back. I'll post it and repeat it to your face and stand by the comments that I make. We can discuss it all you like the next time we meet.

You really don't ever seem to understand how your posts offend do you? Do you not understand that generalising about a group of people just because of the country of their birth is racism?

If I followed your lead and assummed that all Greeks were like you then I would be way of the mark as fortunately I know that they're not.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The strange think Paul, is that nobody found my comments racist but they simply didn't agree to them.

If you see Garyc provided the correct answer to this and I jokingly accepted it.

Many people put here comments about Greeks...do I have to call them twats and racists? Certainly not the way forward, and not the way that will resolve anything.

It is so easy to say you are a twat or an asshole or whatever...swearing is so easy...but for the person that uses it, it doesn't indicate any kind of communication skills.

I am shocked at your behaviour because I know you personally.

But this has nothing to do with this forum of course so it should not be discussed here any longer, but only between us.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> nobody found my comments racist


 ???

By posting any more I'll simply be repeating myself so I'll leave this thread as it stands.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Deja vu

Tis indeed totally unbelievable sometimes at the level of your ignorance Vlastan.

Why can't you just accept.

Given Paul's very calm nature, can't you see that you must have done wrong to piss him off sufficiently to make a post such as his last 2 or 3 on this thread.

Ps. Just noticed my thread to Vlastan has been locked. Please someone tell me that Vlastan did not have the tenacity to formally complain & have my thread locked ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Didn't we have some similar problems some ~8 months ago 

This is supposed to be a serious forum, even though light hearted at many times. But it does get used by credible dealers and just what are they supposed to think if they read something like this thread 

The TTF and TTOC are to benefit through dealers but if they read a thread like this who would blame them if they withdraw/withdrew their support!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh for fuck's sake. Talk about out of control. 
First of all, what Vlastan said is true when it comes to English in Calais. You can spot us lot a mile off because we all have trolleys full of beer. Fair enough. It's also a pretty common stereotype round the world that we're a nation of pissheads, and it's also not difficult to see why. We pile down to the mediterranean every year and get pissed and make lots of noise every night. The yanks think we're pissheads too, along with the irish. So it's a stereotype and it doesn't apply to each and every one of us, but it's not exactly hard to beleive that foreigners think of us like this.
I don't think many people will be shocked by this, right?

So Vlastan comes along and takes the piss, albeit quite casually. And he's foreign. (and let's forget, we english don't like foreigners. Especially the french. And the krauts.) (oh, we're not to keen on yanks either). So it's a racist attack? (apart from the small technicality that Greeks, like English, are caucasian).

On the other hand, it was a pretty crappy choice of words, Vlastan. I have to say I was a bit offended, although I didn't think it was anything more than flippant. It is a bit of a sore point, and it's not particularly the way people want to be thought of. Like the French don't like being told they stink of garlic. Or greeks being called gay. 
Talking of which, how many snide remarks about the greeks have we had here, all of which have gone unremarked upon? While they've all been directed at vlastan, I have to say I've been a bit annoyed a few times. But little things like that aren't really a big issue. 
So it was a nasty comment. So tell him to fuck off and leave it at that.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

PS, vlastan, shut the fuck up, eh?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Didn't we have some similar problems some ~8 months ago Â
> 
> This is supposed to be a serious forum, even though light hearted at many times. But it does get used by credible dealers and just what are they supposed to think if they read something like this thread Â
> 
> The TTF and TTOC are to benefit through dealers but if they read a thread like this who would blame them if they withdraw/withdrew their support!!!!!!!!!!


This is the flame room of course and you wouldn't expect dealers or who ever you mention to come here and here Scotty telling to people that they are twats!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> PS, vlastan, shut the fuck up, eh?


Sure mate...no worries! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmmm well I know you very well Nick and I wouldn't like you saying I am a greedy alcohlic pisshead english female brit for loading up my trolley with booze and lovely cakes on the forum ;D ;D ;D. But I know you better and you would say that to my face instead  ;D ;D ;D ;D.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Anyone fancy a group booze cruise to France ;D

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Bloody alcoholic! :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Bloody alcoholic! Â :


 [smiley=cheers.gif]

It's one way to keep the miles down ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Either my hubby or I would be interested Moley if anyone else is just before christmas to save the cost . I believe a late afternoon run via the shuttle do some great deals . Also we have a family car with a massive boot to put all the gear in .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Scotty darling your welcome to jump aboard ;D... on the roof rack


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Scotty darling your welcome to jump aboard Â ;D... on the roof rack Â  Â


... provided it isn't raining ... he has such a temper when he's wet ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ... provided it isn't raining ... he has such a temper when he's wet Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Say no more .

I now have a list in my mind of what hubby could get in terms of alcohol for us british alcoholic :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Eurotunnel are currently doing a day return for Â£35.

It seems cheaper than the ferries


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just asked hubby and he said he is happy with ferry or eurotunnel .

Â£35 is really cheap . What day and at which time is that after Scotty?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Eurotunnel are currently doing a day return for Â£35.
> 
> It seems cheaper than the ferries Â


That's not bad at all - considering the standard of loo paper ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> That's not bad at all - considering the standard of loo paper Â ;D
> 
> Moley


And the pissed alcoholic 'british' ...(brit) pukking up every where ;D. That is a bonus seen by others with a dismay look on their faces and embaressment


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Check www.eurotunnel.co.uk

You just need to book at least 24 hours in advance and come back on the same day. I believe this runs until the end of the year (Kate just threw the flyer in the dustbin!!)

p.s. You do know this is the flame room don't you


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can't find the Â£35 offer. Does it need a promotional code?

Why do you refer to it as booze trip? Why aren' t you honest with yourself and call it alcoholics trip? ;D 

It will be more economic to drive to the eurotunnel individually and then rent a lorry for the day!! But will one lorry be enough for the 3 of you? ;D :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan shape up or butt out ;D ;D  your not invited . And besides hubby has the lovely big massive Ford Mondeo as you know sooooooo he can drive and have Scotty and Moley in the car and you stuck under the chasis as you and scotty would be bitching at eachother ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Check www.eurotunnel.co.uk
> 
> You just need to book at least 24 hours in advance and come back on the same day. I believe this runs until the end of the year (Kate just threw the flyer in the dustbin!!)
> 
> p.s. You do know this is the flame room don't you Â


I paid Â£36 but the normal rate without the points plus was Â£40 for the day.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Why do you refer to it as booze trip?


... because the objective is buy beer and wine without the huge tax burden the HMG puts on alcohol. Bastards 



> Why aren' t you honest with yourself and call it alcoholics trip? Â ;D


See above 

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

http://www3.eurotunnel.com/rcs/etun...en_fld_pass_fare/en_pg_pass_pricing/index.jsp

Actually as you can see if you go late afternoon you can get return trip for only Â£19. But will it be long enough to fill up the lorry? ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]........ to you vlastan...... ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> http://www3.eurotunnel.com/rcs/etun...en_fld_pass_fare/en_pg_pass_pricing/index.jsp
> 
> Actually as you can see if you go late afternoon you can get return trip for only Â£19. But will it be long enough to fill up the lorry? Â ;D ;D


Yes late afternoon is cheaper hubby said that . You only want us to hire a lorry so you can jump underneath and escape from Britain Vlastan ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ... because the objective is buy beer and wine without the huge tax burden the HMG puts on alcohol. Â Bastards Â
> 
> See above Â
> 
> Moley


Don't worry mate...they account for you and they compensate by increasing taxes elsewhere. But at Â£35 for the crossing and your fuel, do you really save any money when you consider all this?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Roughly Â£12 per head if 3 go. If we spend over Â£200 each on alcohol alone which is do-able plus food and other bits yeah I think so . So there .

So Vlastan how much was your day trip and was it worth you alone going and not sharing the price : . How much did you save in duty free tax? ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When I do my once a year trip (i.e. not an alcoholics weekly purchase) about this time of year, I get as much in the car as possible (after previously calculating the weight).

I can get in 12 cases of wine, 12 cases of beer and about 12 bottles of spirit/port/etc plus of course the food purchases. I worked out that just the saving on the beer covered the cost (about Â£60) so the rest of it was saving.

Normally we do the day trip so that we can buy some French food and take a nice lunch on a beach along the coast. If the weather is bad we pop into a restaurant.

I did it one year and filled my old Mondeo. I was only in France for 2 hours!

Do I sound like an alcoholic? :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you also allow for your fuel?

It is amazing how much more fuel a fully laden car requires.

But how long is this alcohol lasts you for?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[1] Yes

[2] Depends how quick you drink it and how many and how often you have friends around.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's a fun day out and different if anything else . Like Scotty, my hubby and I have lunch we take the kids and also go into Brugge too . We trek out at 4am though and get home at around 8pm. Kids knackered, we are happy and also have stacks of nice drinkie poos and delicious food *flomps in sofa now* ;D.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> nice drinkie poos and delicious food *flomps in sofa now* Â ;D.


Drinkie poo??? You drink your poo? ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh vlastan 'poos'  LOL


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Poos is the plural of poo! :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It is a saying you can add on to the end of things when you are being 'cute' or funny Vlastan :. But wiht you being greek you probably have never heard of such saying


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It is a saying you can add on to the end of things when you are being 'cute' or funny Vlastan Â :. Â But wiht you being greek you probably have never heard of such saying Â


It'a all Greek English slang to me! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't worry vlastan it is just 'water off a ducks back' for us english luvv ;D. Care for an english beverage ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Don't worry vlastan it is just 'water off a ducks back' for us english luvv Â ;D.


I guess you know better than me then...whatever that means! 

I hope drinking your poos was great experience! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwwwwww :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Why does it always end in poo with you, vlastan?

I always try to make a day out of it too. Usually go down to le Touqet for seafood lunch.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Not me this time Phil...Abi mentioned this silly expression, which sounds so weird to me.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Why does it always end in poo with you, vlastan?


Maybe the broom handle went that little bit too far???


----------

